# Windows Live Messenger will not load



## Kayeita (Feb 19, 2006)

Hello! I'm unsure where to start, so I will keep it simple until someone can direct me where to go from here.

I run Windows XP SP2, I've gone to the site and all updates are completed. 

My computer is Seanix Intel Pentium M processor 2.00ghz, 1.00gb of ram laptop. 

I've used help here before but that was for a hijack this, I'm unsure if that will be where I am directed to next.


What is happening is on startup, Windows Live Messenger is not loading. It does show up in my processes in Task Manager, using 13,620k of memory. However it is not showing up at all otherwise. 

I have uninstalled it, redownloaded it, and reinstalled it with no result. I'm currently running a virus scan with AVG Free, and I've also already ran Ad-Aware SE and Spybot Search and Destroy. 

I do apologize if this is in the wrong section, I was not sure where to start. Any help pointing me in the right direction would be fantastic. I had no problems with Windows live messenger working yesterday, just when I booted up today, this is what is happening.

Thank you.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Do you see an error message, or does it just go kaput without warning? Specifically, do you see a Windows Live Error or a Low Virtual Memory Error?Can other programs with similar RAM requirements run when Windows Live Messenger is Not Responding?

Go to Microbell's Five Steps before Poting a Log. Read the entire series. If it is a malware issue, the great folks on the HJT forum can help you.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I often had a error like this when I used Windows live messenger and it was set to auto boot. Some of the time it used to not let me open any windows and other times it took about 2 or 3 minutes to finally load.

You can try to remove the program from boot-up and see if that helps.

*Start > Run* type *msconfig* and press enter

Tab along to *startup* and look for Windows live messenger as one of the entries. If its present, remove the tick from the box and* Apply *the settings. Exit the Windows and *reboot.*


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

A bit less scary route is to use the Startup utility in Spybot S&D. (Since you can't access Windows Live Messenger).

Mode=>Advanced+>Yes=>Settings=>Startup+>Checkbox next to Windows Live Messenger.


----------



## Kayeita (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for the assistance. I tried everything in here so far to no avail, so I will go do the HJT stuff, perhaps it is a malware issue of some sort. I haven't had any problems at all otherwise and all reports seem to come up fairly clean but they might be able to read more into it. If it still doesn't work after I get a clean report from the HJT guys, I'll come back over here.

Edited to add:

I don't get any sort of error message -- the program just does not show up, yet it is in the task manager processes if I try to run it. Either on startup or manually, it acts like I haven't tried to use the program at all.


----------



## ___ (Oct 31, 2003)

Out of interest, what router do you have? I know of problems (and solutions) regarding routers not only blocking MSN/Windows Live Messenger, but not even allowing it to load.


----------



## Kayeita (Feb 19, 2006)

I think it is a D-link 624 wireless. but we sometimes switch to a normal D-link (same as wireless, only requires cables). I don't use wireless, I have a cable, because the wireless is very unreliable.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

This can happen if Windows Messenger (this is the product shipped with Winodws, NOT Windows Live Messenger) is set to start automatically, using the same Live ID that is also used by WLM. If you sign in to both Windows Messenger and Messenger by using the same Windows Live ID, the program that started first stops when the second program starts. (In Task Manager, Windows Messenger shows as *msmsgs.exe*, while Windows Live Messenger is *msnmsgr.exe*.)

You can set Windows Messenger to stop starting automatically, by launching it, and then from the *Tools *menu select *Options*, click on the *Preferences *tab, and clear the *Launch Windows Messenger When Windows Starts* box. Click *OK *and close Windows Messenger.


----------



## Kayeita (Feb 19, 2006)

I have Windows Messenger disabled via "Add/Remove Windows Components" in Control Panel to uninstall it a long time ago. So I don't have Windows Messenger running.

What's weird about this problem is I've been running Windows Live Messenger without problem for months, just suddenly it no longer is starting, like it is hanging on something. Hopefully the techs in HJT will find a solution to this problem. I appreciate all the advice, this definitely has been a strange thing indeed.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

All right, it's out of our hands for the time being. Let us know if your problem is solved.

Come back _ here _ if your problem is not solved.


----------



## Kayeita (Feb 19, 2006)

Thank you, I will. Waiting on the HJT people to look through my stuff, if they can't help I'll come back to this thread. =)


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

I think Zazula is on the right track here but as Windows Messenger isn't causing the problem, it must be another running process.

Have you installed any new programs since you were last able to run Windows Live Messenger properly?

Perhaps try loading your Task Manager (Start -> Run -> taskmgr -> OK) select the Processes tab and then click the User Name column. Then disable a process which is loaded into the memory under your username then try opening WLM. Repeat the process with another process after each attempt but be sure to also close the failed WLM process as well.

Post back if that helps or not please.


----------



## Kayeita (Feb 19, 2006)

Unless I was supposed to reboot between tries, I did the process of elimination like you suggested for task manager process items under my username, with no success unfortunately. I have not installed any new programs.

The processes under my user name are:

GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
wmpnscfg.exe
reader_sl.exe
ZCfgSvc.exe
explorer.exe
SOUNDMAN.exe
avgcc.exe
googletalk.exe
itunesHelper.exe
iexplore.exe
taskmgr.exe

I removed an item, tried to restart WLM, when nothing happened, ended the msnmsgr.exe process, and removed the next item, tried to restart WLM again etc. If I should reboot between attempts, please let me know. Well ok I didn't do this with explorer.exe or taskmgr.exe. That's a little counter productive I thought! =)


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

There's no need to reboot in between closing the processes.

How about trying to run WLM from another user profile? If you don't have any, try creating a new profile in Control Panel -> User Accounts then log off your current profile and onto the new profile then try launching WLM.

Also, go into the WLM installation directory and right click on the WLM application (msnmsgr.exe) then select Properties then the Compatibility tab and post back if any of the options are checked please.

Finally, is this installation of WLM patched at all using Mess Patch or A-Patch?


----------



## Kayeita (Feb 19, 2006)

OK. I am on my newly created logon, and WLM works fine on here. The processes under my new username are identical as above EXCEPT the new profile does NOT have wmpnscfg.exe.

I did check the compatibility tab, and none of the items were checked off.

I do not know what Mess Patch or A-Patch are. When I initially had my problem with WLM, I uninstalled it and then reinstalled it. I do not think it has been patched at all.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hmm well that's progress of some kind I suppose.

There must be some configurational difference between the profiles that's causing the glitch..possibly a Microsoft issue or even a third party program such as firewall/anti-virus which is set on your usual profile but not the new one.

We have a couple of choices here Kayeita, we can either stick with the new profile and copy across all your personal files and folders. Then after a day or so delete the profile which has the problem with WLM or we can try troubleshooting further.

It's up to you.


----------



## Kayeita (Feb 19, 2006)

This is definitely perplexing, that is for sure. I suppose there's no easy way of just having all my stuff appear on the new profile, eh? I have over 7gigs of pictures on here that sounds like a pain to move. haha. I'm still curious if the HJT people will find anything, however I posted there almost 5 days ago with still no response, they must be super busy. *sigh* I do thank you for all the help & suggestions. I just really wish this was easier, it just seems so out of the blue for it not to work anymore. 

Do you think the problem might be with that wmpnscfg.exe file? I looked it up with google, it's some file for Windows media player, for sharing networked libraries or some such? I don't use Windows media player often, and while my husband and I use the same router, we aren't really networked and we dont' share any files or anything. Just a thought anyway, as it was the only different thing in the user profile.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

It may well be related as there are connections between WLM and WMP so you could try disabling that startup option in msconfig and also change it's associated service to manual:

- Click Start -> Run -> type:
services.msc
- Click OK
- Scroll down to and double click:
Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
- Click the Stop button if it is running and then change the startup option to manual

I've just checked your HJT log and nothing stands out as being the cause there but i'm no expert.

Anyway, try disabling the wmp network share file and then reboot and post back if that helps or not please.


----------



## Kayeita (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok I disabled it in both msconfig and the services.msc window. Unfortunately the WLM still is not working in this user profile. =(


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok..can you show screenshots of all the processes in your Task Manager from the two profiles please Kayeita?


----------



## Kayeita (Feb 19, 2006)

I did a fresh reboot on each profile then did a screenshot of the processes in task manager. 

These are the processes on the profile I am having difficulties with (msnmsgr.exe is there, but I still can't see it):










And these are the processes on the profile I created this morning (msnmsgr.exe is there, and the program works fine):


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Baffling?!?

The only noticeable difference there is the slight difference in memory which WLM is using.

When you try running on the 'broken' profile, does the Messenger icon quickly popup in the sys tray (bottom right hand corner of your screen near your clock)?

Also, how are you lauching it? Via a desktop shortcut, quick launch or direct from the installation directory?


----------



## Kayeita (Feb 19, 2006)

On that boot up, Nickster, the windows live messenger was instant on boot (I did uncheck it like the thread told me to, and then it checked itself again when I tried to open it, I guess). 

The little person icon for the messenger does not show up in the icon tray by the clock. There's nothing on my computer to suggest that it is running, except for the fact that it is in the process. When I have manually tried to open it, I have used the shortcut on the desktop or the shortcut that shows up above "start" button for frequently used programs.

I just found it in program files and tried to start it up from it's actual spot (not a shortcut) and still nothing appears. The little "i'm busy!" light on my laptop lights up for a moment, like it is trying to run something, then nothing happens after a few seconds but the light stops.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hmmm only other thing I can suggest is to backup the settings folders for WLM then delete them..perhaps something in there is interferring with the running of the program??:

C:\Documents and Settings\*USERNAME*\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Messenger

Back all the contents up to another location then delete the contents and try again...if it doesn't work, you can copy back across the deleted content.


----------



## Kayeita (Feb 19, 2006)

I hate to report back that nothing happened. Unfortunately, it is true.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Does it load properly from the broken profile whilst in Safe Mode?


----------



## Kayeita (Feb 19, 2006)

It does not load properly in safe mode in the broken profile. Man this is weird!


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hmmmm well i'm outta ideas....apart from switching profiles on a permanent basis


----------



## Kayeita (Feb 19, 2006)

Hehe thanks for all of your hard work. Maybe it's something that the HJT guys can fix, otherwise if that doesn't work, I will just suck it up and swap profiles permanently, for sure.


----------



## Mr KaK (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey I notice that you are having the same problem I'm having. I've tried all the same steps as you to no avil.

I have not yet tried creating a new XP profile as I don't want to go down that road. I'm kinda hoping that you find out the solution that saves me that trip.

MSN works on the other 4 profiles fine on this computer, but up until today, I've never had a problem. I don't know what has happened from yesterday to today...but it's not loading up...

Any help for me would be much apprciated.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

My intuition is telling me this is a registry problem. If the goal is to keep the profile, and it were my machine, I would uninstall MSN again, and then comb through the registry for any mention of the product and delete those registry entries.

Maybe there is an MSN uninstall tool somewhere ?

Manual deletion from the registry is a bit risky, but that's what I'd do. Use RegSeekers registry search function (much better than regedit's) and excercise great care.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

It sounds like something is taking over WLM to suit its own needs.

Update yoru spyware/malware scanners, and try running them in Safe Mode.


----------



## Mr KaK (Jun 3, 2007)

I've tried all of that to no avil. the uninstall and reinstall...

MSN Magically worked for a few days but agian it's back to the not loading...I don't know what the problem is...


----------



## Mr KaK (Jun 3, 2007)

I FIGURED IT OUT! For the longest time this past month my msn wouldn't load...and than out of no where it would load for a day or two than disipear.

If you have a network (Wireless) using a D-Link modem, try resetting the router and your internet (unplug the power sorce on both) and than load MSN and it should work. For the past couple of days I've been testing this theory out and it's worked everytime...

So when it doesn't load reset everything and it should work...I hope this solves your problem it solved mine!


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Of course, why didn't I think of that? The Universal Answer to All Things Internet.


----------



## firestorm128d (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is your fix! I spent 4 Weeks trying to figure out what the deal is.. No idea the cause but this worked on both of my computers...


----------



## firestorm128d (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is your fix! I spent 4 Weeks trying to figure out what the deal is.. No idea the cause but this worked on both of my computers... 

http://www.mcse.ms/message598651.html

Would help if I attached the link


----------



## Hazed (Jan 23, 2008)

I too had this problem out of the blue.

Resetting my router did the trick


----------



## pingng (Mar 19, 2008)

i got the same problem recently. The funny thing is when I unplug the internet connection the WLM pop up and function normally(without internet). 
But when i plug the cable in again the WLM turn non responding...


----------



## cbu48 (Mar 29, 2008)

pingng said:


> i got the same problem recently. The funny thing is when I unplug the internet connection the WLM pop up and function normally(without internet).
> But when i plug the cable in again the WLM turn non responding...


jajaj i got the same problem and its work well when you unplug the pc from de router is very weird!!


----------



## Peridotite (Apr 4, 2008)

I had to make an account just to thank you guys for figuring the problem out.

I would have never connected a program loading problem with the router ><. After uninstalling and reinstalling about 10 times, I was about to give up when I found this thread.

Stupid routers >.>. I'm gonna go get myself a new one that's NOT D-link.


----------



## cbu48 (Mar 29, 2008)

Peridotite said:


> I had to make an account just to thank you guys for figuring the problem out.
> 
> I would have never connected a program loading problem with the router ><. After uninstalling and reinstalling about 10 times, I was about to give up when I found this thread.
> 
> Stupid routers >.>. I'm gonna go get myself a new one that's NOT D-link.



that is not the answer , i have a cisco router and i have the problem too :4-dontkno soo after i unplug it and reinstall it i dont have the problem yet


----------



## Peridotite (Apr 4, 2008)

Bleh, that's not good news. However, I now know that it isn't my internet that keeps disconnecting my msn randomly.

Even with port-forwarding/etc I can't get it to remain constantly connected. =|

I suppose it's just one of those annoying mysteries of life.


----------



## cbu48 (Mar 29, 2008)

Peridotite said:


> Bleh, that's not good news. However, I now know that it isn't my internet that keeps disconnecting my msn randomly.
> 
> Even with port-forwarding/etc I can't get it to remain constantly connected. =|
> 
> *I suppose it's just one of those annoying mysteries of life*.


jajaja i restart the router when i post my first post and then i dont have the problem again


----------



## moxfactor (Jul 5, 2008)

Peridotite said:


> I had to make an account just to thank you guys for figuring the problem out.
> 
> I would have never connected a program loading problem with the router ><. After uninstalling and reinstalling about 10 times, I was about to give up when I found this thread.
> 
> Stupid routers >.>. I'm gonna go get myself a new one that's NOT D-link.



same here, just created an account to say thank you (for reminding me about the router).

also about routers, i've had numerous other problems with routers before and i have a feeling this is due to a similar problem. DSL and sometimes Cable ISPs give users dynamic IPs, which are not automatically refreshed by the router. this could lead to several network problems including why websites won't load while your P2P downloaders still work, IMs not working could be a result of this de-sync'd IP between the modem and the router.


----------



## hoikeil (Jul 8, 2008)

thank you for the solution!


----------



## ThatGuyDoc (Aug 21, 2008)

I am having the exact same problem as I type. But i have found out a few things:

- this is NOT a router issue. I have tried 3 different brands or routers (d-link, linksys, and some other crappy brand)
- this is NOT a wireless issue (tried wired and wireless connections)
- disabling internet connections then re-enabling them when live boots will NOT solve this problem. 
- uninstalling, then installing again will NOT fix this issue.

therefore, it has come down to 2 things:

-registry inputs must have gotten messed up somewhere, not allowing for live's GUI to display, yet still appear in task manager. 

or

- malacilous programs (such as viruses, worms, trojans, ecetra...) are somehow messing up live messenger.

But the above statement about malacilous programs interfeiring with live is a bit of a stretch. 

I have also noticed that when i attempt to boot live messenger, my internet activity and LAN activity skyrocket. Hence coming to the conclusion that something is interrupting the connection before getting to the host server. 

Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## ThatGuyDoc (Aug 21, 2008)

A SOLUTION HAS BEEN FOUND! I REPEAT A SOLUTION HAS BE FOUND!

Please note that this requires you to enter your registry editor and DELETE crutial keys! 

This has only been tested on windows XP home SP2 (patched)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

step by step process :

1 - go to Start Menu
2 - go to Run...
3 - type in _regedit_
4 - double click _HKEY_CURRENT_USER_
5 - double click _Software_
6 - scroll down and look for _Microsoft_, double click it.
7 - scroll down and look for _MSNMessneger_, *DELETE IT*.
8 - attempt to boot Live Messenger.

This fixed my problem in a heartbeat. Now that we know it's a registry editor problem, Microsoft better get off thier asses and fix this issue in a new Live messenger or in a downloadable patch.

If this does not fix your problem, please e-mail me at [email protected] . send a screenshot of your registry editor and i will make attempts to personally fix it.

For those of you that this worked for, you're welcome


----------



## NuMcA_[.gr] (Oct 2, 2008)

I just created an account to THANK "ThatGuyDoc" for his solution! Eternally obligated to him! thank you!!


----------



## arslaaan (Nov 8, 2008)

ThatGuyDoc said:


> A SOLUTION HAS BEEN FOUND! I REPEAT A SOLUTION HAS BE FOUND!
> 
> Please note that this requires you to enter your registry editor and DELETE crutial keys!
> 
> ...


i just wanted to say that i was having the same problem. and i am using XP sp3. so i tried the above solution and then restarted my pc and every thing went fine my WLM is back working.. so hurrah ppl!!!!!!!!!


----------

